# Director of Building Service Rolling Meadows, IL



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

I know this is not snow removal but I'm sure there are guys that need work.

I work here as a Building Tech and really don't want to see the big boss hire some dumbsh!t so im trying to share the wealth!

ROLLING MEADOWS LIBRARY
OPEN POSITION

Rolling Meadows Library seeks a full-time Department Director to supervise the Building Services Department in maintaining a clean, functional environment for library patrons and staff.

Responsibilities include upkeep and preventive maintenance of all HVAC, plumbing, and electrical systems in addition to year-round maintenance to the interior and exterior building and grounds. Responsible for hiring, training, scheduling, and directing the work of Building Services employees. Contacts and coordinates services of outside vendors and contractors. Prepares annual department budget and approves and tracks expenditures throughout the year and serves on committees, as required. Associate's degree (A.A.) or equivalent from two-year college or technical school; or six months to one year related experience and/or training; or equivalent combination of education and experience. Successful applicant must pass a criminal background check and possess a valid Illinois driver's license and vehicle. Attention to detail, dependability, and a strong customer service approach is essential. This non-exempt position includes paid vacation and sick time, generous insurance package and enrollment in the IMRF pension plan. Full-time, 37.5 hours weekly, Monday through Friday, generally 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m. Weekend hours worked as needed. Sunday hours are paid at time and one half. Pay range is $24.00 - $30.00 per hour.

Applications will be accepted through August 5, 2010.

Applications are available at Rolling Meadows Library, 3110 Martin Lane, Rolling Meadows, IL 60008, on library website, or e-mail to: [email protected]


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Gonna be alot of resume's now, nice post


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Just looking out for others!


----------

